# bearded dragon end of tail bitten off



## perrythe1 (Oct 24, 2009)

Not my dragon by the way, its a dragon at my works.

2 dragons were together in a tank, they were allways fine no dominating behaviour, until today when they were fed, one was abit ticked off that the other got the locust, and they started biting faces, feet, and then eventually tails..one of the dragons managed to take off about an inch of the tail off the other one, the reptile specialist who usually deals with the reptiles in the store, left 20 mins after i had arrived, once this all happened, i was left to it as ive kept bearded dragons before, i bandaged the wound up, and made it stay securely on, so the dragon wont be able to take it off, is there anything specifically i should do tomorrow once i go back to work, such as clean the wound? new dressing? vet check? or is there anything bad that can come of this, such as infections? thanks.


----------



## liz200898 (Oct 13, 2008)

Just bave it a couple times a day with antiseptic such as Betadine with water (not to strong) id take the bandage off to be honest and just let it heal in the air but keeping it clean is the most important thing it should be fine take extra care with keeping the viv clean too and keep an eye when feeding live food because they will make a b line for an open wound. 

If it starts to go black get it too a vet.


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

liz200898 said:


> Just bave it a couple times a day with antiseptic such as Betadine with water (not to strong) id take the bandage off to be honest and just let it heal in the air but keeping it clean is the most important thing it should be fine take extra care with keeping the viv clean too and keep an eye when feeding live food because they will make a b line for an open wound.
> 
> If it starts to go black get it too a vet.


 Good advice, Iodine works in the same way but needs to be watered to 75% water 25% iodine or you may have some reptiles wound aid or tamodine in the shop which will work the same. Any substrate needs to be taken out and replaced with paper towel also to provide a sterile environment.


----------



## perrythe1 (Oct 24, 2009)

right thanks alot, will do it tomorrow, i dont even know why they were put together in the first place...i just assumed they were both female as they should know what they are doing, with all the training they recieve. thanks again, will post how it goes


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

Jczreptiles said:


> Good advice, Iodine works in the same way but needs to be watered to 75% water 25% iodine or you may have some reptiles wound aid or tamodine in the shop which will work the same. Any substrate needs to be taken out and replaced with paper towel also to provide a sterile environment.


That mixture seems a bit strong to me


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

imginy said:


> That mixture seems a bit strong to me


 A lot of people do like to use weaker solutions at 10% iodine and 90% water but this is just the one I have always used with no ill effect.: victory:


----------



## mrspebro (Mar 6, 2008)

i had the same happen to me and i used a tamodine bath made to look like weak tea ,and small animal wound powder to keep out any infection it worked a treat


----------



## perrythe1 (Oct 24, 2009)

beardies doing fine now, the tail hasnt gone black, and its healing/healed.

thanks alot


----------



## liz200898 (Oct 13, 2008)

perrythe1 said:


> beardies doing fine now, the tail hasnt gone black, and its healing/healed.
> 
> thanks alot


Thats great to hear well done you obviously did a good job with it. :2thumb:


----------

